# last year great-this year none?



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

last year i started to get into hunting grey squirrels with my beeman pellet rifle. did great , didnt start till late but still got about 6.. i could go outside at any time and would see a squirrel...i had corn out in two places...this year im doing the same thing but dont see any....any thing i should do to attract them..???


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

maybe you shot them all

why would you bait squirrels isn't that illegal i mean I'm no ranger rick or anything but baiting squirrels?


----------



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

i dont bait them... i feed them way out in my woods and then sometimes they come close to the house and i get em


----------

